# Brushless: legal or not?



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

Brushless systems are cool I must admit. :thumbsup: But me and my friend have been arguing if they are roar legal for 1/10 offroad trucks or not. I do NOT think they are legal.

Help me out,
Dustin


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Not until 2005.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.roarracing.com/rules/index.htm

also

http://teamnovak.com/events/04brushless_races.html


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

hankster said:


> http://www.roarracing.com/rules/index.htm
> 
> also
> 
> http://teamnovak.com/events/04brushless_races.html


So this must mean they are legal?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

TOYMINATOR said:


> So this must mean they are legal?


 Not untill next year in 2005


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

These are basic rules that ROAR has setup as guidelines for brushless motors. They will be used in ROAR approved demonstration classes that tracks can run this year. In 2005 they will be able to be used in races for ROAR State, Regional and National championships.

Setting up "demo" class rules for a year has been normal for ROAR lately so they can test the concept of the new class and tweak rules before it becomes an "offical" class.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

hankster said:


> These are basic rules that ROAR has setup as guidelines for brushless motors. They will be used in ROAR approved demonstration classes that tracks can run this year. In 2005 they will be able to be used in races for ROAR State, Regional and National championships.
> 
> Setting up "demo" class rules for a year has been normal for ROAR lately so they can test the concept of the new class and tweak rules before it becomes an "offical" class.


Thanks fo clearing that up Almighty HANKSTER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Will they be able to compete with the brushed motors, or will they have their own class in 2005.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I think that most tracks will let you run in the Mod class if you ask them.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Or should I have said, 
Is this another class ROAR is building on.
I've been to a couple of off-road tracks that let the brushless guys run and the brushless systems seemed to be a little under powered. So I was wondering if it will be a seperate class all together.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess they will be seperate class. You have to remember that the Novak motor is equal to about a 13 or 14 turn motor, so if they are competing against 9 and 10 turn motors then they will be underpowered.... somewhat.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Hankster.
I am really concerned that the brushless doesn't take over so to say. I know a lot of people like them, but they seem to be taking all the guess work out of building motors. Wouldn't that really put a dampener on all the motor builders in the country.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I'd say that its more like the motors will get more technical to build and not less. But they will be harder to build as they require a more sophisticated method of building. Yes it will put a damper on the motor builders, time marches on. The cash cow of brushed motors is about to join the ranks of the 8-track. The days of seeing a mod motor for $50+ is nearing the end and with ROAR having started the clock on the change from brushed to brushless.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Will the brushless motors only work with the same manufacture esc?
Do you think that we will still have motor wars with brushless.
I don't believe they will all be created equal. Maybe they will be close though.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The aim of the ROAR rules to to allow manufacturers to be mixed. Of course if you but a sensored motor you will have to use an ESC that can handle them.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

FishRC said:


> I'd say that its more like the motors will get more technical to build and not less. But they will be harder to build as they require a more sophisticated method of building. Yes it will put a damper on the motor builders, time marches on. The cash cow of brushed motors is about to join the ranks of the 8-track. The days of seeing a mod motor for $50+ is nearing the end and with ROAR having started the clock on the change from brushed to brushless.


$50.00 for a cheep one!!!!!! :jest:


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

TOYMINATOR said:


> $50.00 for a cheep one!!!!!! :jest:


Thats the point. Seeing as a replacement brushless in only $80 and may last a year or even several years... Take that savings of time and $ and put it in other things that realy will improve your on track results.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

hankster said:


> The aim of the ROAR rules to to allow manufacturers to be mixed. Of course if you but a sensored motor you will have to use an ESC that can handle them.


 Motors with Sensors can be run with a sensorless esc,,,, The electric boat racers have already played with that.


----------

